# Old Warden Tunnel - September 2010



## sYnc_below (Sep 20, 2010)

Explored with Winch It In

This was more of a camera/long exposure/torch experimentation than an explore but some of the pictures turned out half decent to I thought I would post up a quick report.

Old Warden Tunnel was built between 1853 and 1857 to connect Bedford to Hitchin, before joing the main line to London. It was closed in 1962 but not as a result of Dr. Richard Beeching's 'Beeching Bombshell' report. The tunnel is straight and runs for 882 yards. The western end is half bricked up but with a large grille at the top to allow access for bats. I'm no bat expert but I have heard that a rare bat called the Barbastelle has been found in this tunnel from time to time. The eastern end has been partially backfilled and the trackbed at this end is flooded quite deeply. Internally there are some interesting Calcite formations on the walls and at the far end a small crystalline 'Calcite Lake' has formed.

Most pictures were taken at either 15s or 30s exposure and lit with either a Lenser P7 or a Petzl MYO XP


----------



## Winch It In (Sep 20, 2010)

My picture's from the Old Wardan Tunnel.































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just down the road from me and I didnt even know it existed...nice job guys


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 20, 2010)

nice tunnel. looks in great condition.


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 21, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> nice tunnel. looks in great condition.



Not bad considering its age....some minor collapsing of brickwork in places three quarters of the way in. No air vents either!!


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 21, 2010)

msaunder1972 said:


> Just down the road from me and I didnt even know it existed...nice job guys



Same here, I spent almost all of my childhood in the area and had no idea it existed. I looks like an interesting future explore.


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice photos chaps. Good to see pics from this place again
GDZ


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice one Hal, some great shots there!! It's like the bloody Amazon down there isn't it!!?.. Defineltly worth a walk, I've had the pleasure 4 times!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 22, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice one Hal, some great shots there!! It's like the bloody Amazon down there isn't it!!?



Yeah, the further up the tunnel you get the stranger the ground gets, you go from rock to deep sand, then calcite pools, then the weirdest orange goo in the world that I managed to get everywhere


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like a job for waders and plenty of wet wipes to me, I have got to go down there if for nothing else than to give painting with light photos a go...


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 22, 2010)

msaunder1972 said:


> Sounds like a job for waders and plenty of wet wipes to me, I have got to go down there if for nothing else than to give painting with light photos a go...



No waders required, its not that bad...I just insisted in getting in a certain spot for a shot


----------

